# hand signals



## mau (Sep 6, 2005)

i am new to trail riding,during the summer i was riding down a trail and three guys on dirt bikes passed me in the opposite direction and they all raised there fist.i had other people do this since then.i know im not speeding,or driving reckless,could someone tell me what this means?


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Hand signal telling how many riders are still coming.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Here are some guidelines . Hopefully this works


http://www.utahatvtrails.com/ATVgroupride.html


----------



## mau (Sep 6, 2005)

thanks alot guys i really appreciate the help.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

mau,
what trails have you been to.
Have you ever been to the Mounds(200 acres),its the closest place to ride for us.
It has a variety,from hills,to sand to trails in the woods.


----------

